# Where is Igor????



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Where is Igor?

Igor .R I think that was his name, he was a forigen PG drafted by the Wolves 2-3 years ago. I say get him the hell over here because the Wolves really need some PG's. And I would love to see them sign Cooke to there summer camp league if they can.

You all know that the Wolves need a athletic SG/SF, Cooke could be it in a few years.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

igor is on the yugoslavia national team and he cant make the twolves:laugh: dont worry though, the twolves should be able to sign khalid el-amin and he could become the second or third string(if the twolves sign travis best).


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

First off why can't he make the Twolves team?

And second the Twolves will be in big need of him next year because if Brandon can't play then El-Amin will be the starter. And to me a fat short 5-9 PG is not good to have as your starter all year. I would rather have a 6-2 athletic Igor myself......


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok first everyone thinks he sucks, for your info he is good, he is 190 now and in 5 11, the thing is igor is horrible, he was pick number 52 in the same exact draft khalid el amin was in, el amin was pick 34, el amin made the team he was drafted by, igor didnt, igor is no dirk, peja, or not even a rasho, igor is horrible


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

sorry 5 10


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Could you tell me why you would compare Dirk, Peja etc.....
To Igor, you are just doing that because they are all foregin players?

Ok, Igor might not be a super star but I think the TWolves need some big time help at the PG. And El-Amin well I wish he was the answer but sorry, he can't do it alone. So that means either have Igor the backup/starter, or have the backup be a rookie PG drafted in the same spot Igor was 2 years ago! Well now, who has more experience and more game player? Igor does, Taylor doesn't yet, that is why I say sign Igor and bring him over.

P.S. El-Amin is a ok baller but I wish he was more athletic, and that is why I would take Igor over him. Obviously he will not be a Peja or Dirk-"key thing is he is not 6-9 to 7-1 now is he"?

But Igor is pretty athletic and has ok size just needs to put on some weight. And Igor can dunk a basketball, but I don't think El-Amin has dunked in his life. El-Amin would be a great NBA player if he was 6-2 not 5-9, and he is 5-9 just look at him once. But it would be cool if El-Amin ever player good for the Wolves but I don't know if he will.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

listen, if igor was any better than el amin he would of been picked before el amin and would have made an nba roster, i have seen el amin play, he is very athletic, el amin had been playin in europe the last year he sharpened his skilled, ballhandling, speed, athletism, etc, anyways igor is a natural SG, he was drafted because sealy died, what Ive heard from you is that you know nothing about basketball, igor has no ballhandleing skills, he cant dunk, all he is is a decent shooter, if el amin wasnt good, he wouldnt of went to uconn, he wouldnt of been the starting point guard for a championship winning basketball team, wouldnt of made a nba roster, wouldnt of made the shick rookie classic game. EL-AMIN IS A WAY BETTER BASKETBALL PLAYER THAN IGOR PERIOD. in the shaws pro summer league last year he was one of the best players, he scored 27 points one game.Just one thing, in the same exact draft el amin was numer 34 and igor is number 52, both players are on the summer roster but el amin is starting.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

el amin is 5 10 and 1/4


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok, go check out the ametur basketball and NBA draft boards please. And look form my post on "the best college basketball talent in the country Team by Team"! Oh yeah, and I did the same thing for football to! Then you will see who knows more...

And Igor can dunk I have seen it.

P.S. When it all comes down to it, El-Amin has not done anything Igor hasn't! Why? Well Igor has not played in the NBA yet, and El-Amin it is almost like he has never played because he got ****ing cut from the Chicago Bulls!!! They are at the same level then, both have not done **** in the NBA yet, admit it! All that bull about El-Amin playing in the europe league, so! Igor did to averaging 17 a game. 

El-Amin shoots way to much for a PG, you are talking like Igor is the one who shoots more, well he isn't. El-Amin doesn't pass the ball that much, he is not athletic, he is a bad defender, he is slow on his feet defensivly. He is not great around the hoop scoring, he gets killed by bigger faster PG's all the time. And the one thing he does have power he doesn't use it at all, he can't post up anyone. He plays way to up tempo for his size and ATH ability. He is ok at creating his own shot but he doesn't get his team involved and he turns it over a lot. I my view he is to fat, to slow, to short, and doesn't have the handle or passing ability to be a good PG. Now unless he grew 2 inches overseas or he became magically faster and quicker, what says he will not do the same thing this year as he did when he was on the Bulls?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

you are tellin me youve never seen el amin play, he is a lot more athletic than you might think, the things he is is a floor general and has SPEED that teams cant predict, okay one thing you got right is that he takes a lot of shots, but he only takes the shots when he needs to, other times he get the perfect pass in, one thing you must remember is that igor is a SG. El amin is known for his three pointers and his passing, el amin isnt a bad defender and el amin isnt a great defender, he is very quick on his feet. I did some research and in 50 games for the bulls he averaged 6.3 points, so he did do something. Do you think igor could do that, el amin also averaged about 3.0 assists in 18.7 minutes. lets just stop this nonsense, we will have to see in the summer league and who gets signed


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok, I agree lets end this pointless bull ****! But I have come to the conclusion that you are bias. I just read your review of me top college basketball talent. And even there you talked about Minnesota ballers. You think I don't know Kris will be a great player? Damn, I thought the same thing you did about Benneit, and by the way it is top college talent and he is not in college anymore. But **** to talk all Minnesota all the time in really bias, I did not put Benneit on there because he was not in college and that would be, well bias because I from here. That is the reason why I feel you like El-Amin so much. How about you start watching other PG's and you might see what a good on looks like.

I is great to like the home grown players but remember you have to look at them all.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I only know about minnesota players, I never been out of minnesota, I only watch u of m college basketball, I know the people I talked about, except for hassan adams, I do have to support them, I keep in date on all the minnesota teams, my favorite player is baron davis and shareef abdur rahim, thier not from minnesota. I watch the twolves, twins, vikings, wild, thunder, and high school basketball players, If you knew about kris humphries, why didnt you list him, I know loren mckenzie, he was my coach at basketball camp, he is goin to oklahoma.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

also khalid el amin goes to my church.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

So the truth comes out......

And yeah I know who Lawerence McKenzie is, 6-2 PG form Henry, great handle and leping ability, Gophers should have really got him.

And I did not list Kris because honestly I forgot about him, and he still needs to work on his game. If you looked closely you would have seen that ever FROSH I listed could leave after one year of college and that is why I put him on there. Kris still needs to find a position, is he a 3 or 4? He needs to work on his rebounding if he wants to play a 4 in the NBA, and if he is a 3 he needs to get a better handle and make long jumpers. He still needs some work though on his game for the pros.

Here is my email: [email protected], if you want to talk to me do it there. And if you do I would like to ask you some questions about yourself if you don't mind.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

my email is [email protected]


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I just saw some clips of Igor last night and some other European stars and he seems like a player to me. Its jut wheter he will be able to translate that to american style of play


----------

